# The Russian Girls... And a pic of the baby.



## Floof (Nov 18, 2011)

The upload cord for the camera is still on the run, so I finally caved and did the crappy phone pic thing.

Here's some shots of my two Russian girls... The one came in a group of 4 (3 males, 1 female), and I've had her for about a month and a half now. The other just came home today, a nicely priced pick up on the local classifieds. The last pic is of my little Leopard tort. Still need to get pics of his spiffy new enclosure, too. 

The first girl... She was being very stubborn, it took balancing her on a zoomed grassland container to get a kind of clear pic. Little brat!










And the new addition... This one has a very unique look, very pretty shell patterning. Her shell is also a little deformed, not quite big enough for her body at the back, but it's only minor. I'm quite smitten with her. 













And, finally, the baby. Still need to get pics of his spiffy new enclosure...





Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice pics and nice torts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2011)

Awww very cute. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 19, 2011)

They look really good Taylor. Congrats on the find.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Floof (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, everyone!

The new girl was surprisingly difficult to find... I think I emailed/texted on a dozen Russian tort ads, and all of them were male! So that just has me especially happy to find her, lol.


----------

